# A little different way to give my grandkids money for Christmas this year



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 22, 2021)

My two grandkids are getting to the age where I think they would appreciate money instead of gifts,
I was trying to think of a creative way to give it to them instead of just handing them a check or gift card.

I was walking through the dollar store and found these cute little stuffed animals. 
My youngest grandson is still into anything penguin and they had one of those.

I decided to make tiny gifts out of scraps of material I had. I made 3 packages for each side of the animal. In those packages I put a different denomination of money.
The hat was just stitched on and I was able to slip a few bills inside.
One of the little packages says to peak under the hat.
I think they will have fun opening the little gifts and it should keep them busy for awhile. 
I hope the oldest one will like the mouse but if not it will have served its purpose.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Brilliant idea....


----------



## Jules (Nov 22, 2021)

Very clever.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 22, 2021)

I wanted to do something like that a few years ago. I bought a cute plastic  Christmas jar and rolled up 1's, 5's, 10's and 20's and tied each with a red ribbon and bow.   I thought it was cute and different.
But, I didn't go over.  She was confused and wondered why I didn't just give her a gift card instead.
Oh Well!


----------



## officerripley (Nov 22, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I wanted to do something like that a few years ago. I bought a cute plastic  Christmas jar and rolled up 1's, 5's, 10's and 20's and tied each with a red ribbon and bow.   I thought it was cute and different.
> But, I didn't go over.  She was confused and wondered why I didn't just give her a gift card instead.
> Oh Well!


Aw that sounds like a cute idea to me, sorry she didn't like it, well you tried.


----------

